
PostgreSQL MVCC Bloat and VACUUM Explained - PeterZaitsev
https://www.percona.com/blog/2018/08/06/basic-understanding-bloat-vacuum-postgresql-mvcc/
======
avivallarapu
Thank You for sharing this Peter

